# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  LONGER3D LK4 Pro -- Stopped Feeding Filament--Nozzle NOT Clogged

## lothian

dunno how to delete this post

----------

